# So whats your favorite thing and least favorite thing about pipe smoking?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

For me and i am a noob at pipes! Its when and i am smoking a bowl of Escoudo excuse my spelling! The bowl is warm i am getting a little gurgle! I gently blow back into the bowl. The moisture hits the cherry! Walla three back to back draws of flavorful cool smoke!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

For me and once again i am a noob at pipes! Its never really knowing if the bowl is done. And not wanting to light it again! For fear of ruining the pipe cause the tobacco is already used up!


----------



## Nuck81 (Sep 22, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

The End of the smoke!!

And cleaning the pipe after every smoke.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

^Welcome to puff, Lee!

I'd have to agree, cleaning. I'm just starting to get past the smell of a cold pipe. I hate the smell of cleaning pipes, that tar and resin makes me cringe!


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Relighting. I know it's normal, but I can't help but feel like I'm not doing something right when I have to.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Pipe-breath.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## jfserama (Mar 26, 2009)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

My disappearing paychecks.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



xray said:


> Relighting. I know it's normal, but I can't help but feel like I'm not doing something right when I have to.


This.

Plus I feel like the tamp, tamp, tamp, relight, tamp, tamp exercise is a bother sometimes when all I want to do is kick back and relax. That's why it's nice to have some cigars on hand for when you want a smoke without all the work. Heh.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

It's legality.


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

The taste.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Tongue bite followed by getting pipe juice in my mouth.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

the rare occation i get a little pipe juice taste. euuughh!! Or when you check the draw on a newly packed pipe and you get that one rogue piece of tobacco that flies into your mouth and you have to scrape it off your tongue haha

i actually *love* the "cold pipe" smell, i have my pipes on a little rack on my desk, and since i let each one rest at least a week between smokes (since i dont smoke every day, i can do this easily) they always have that sweet smell to it that develops a few days after you have a bowl. my girlfriend always comments it smells really good around my desk unless its immediately after i have a smoke!

I don't know if its just me being weird, but I enjoy cleaning/maintaining my pipes. I guess its like cleaning a gun, its all part of the process and something i love about pipe smoking.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

other than a lot of the obvious taste factors, i like that the smell usually is pleasant rather than "smokey" like a cigar.

the low amount of smell that clings to your clothes/beard after a smoke
smelling tins when they show up
the baffling number of blends to try
when you invest money in a pipe.. you have a pipe for life! cigars go away and all you have left is a box..
if you can avoid PAD its way cheaper per smoke!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Aside from the normal smoke tastes great, lots of blends to try, etc... I love the process of pipe smoking, from choosing the pipe and tobacco, lighting and maintaining the smoke to cleaning the pipe when I am done...


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Being afraid I will run out/don't have enough tobacco...mg:


----------



## xray (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



Zogg said:


> other than a lot of the obvious taste factors





Nick S. said:


> Aside from the normal smoke tastes great


Was I too obvious?


----------



## Grey7 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



TonyBrooklyn said:


> For me and i am a noob at pipes! Its when and i am smoking a bowl of Escoudo excuse my spelling! The bowl is warm i am getting a little gurgle! *I gently blow back into the bowl. The moisture hits the cherry! Walla three back to back draws of flavorful cool smoke*!


This. Like purging a cigar, works all the time


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

For me it's the seeing if the tobacco is too wet and the packing.
I try and try but never seem to get it "just" right the first time.
After that its the relight, although I don't mind that much.
I have some nice pipes but I find I reach for my cobs more often than not because they seem to be much more forgiving than the briars.


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Not having any people to share a pipe with.


----------



## mb_pipe (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

The feel of holding it in your hand.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Everything!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

exploring the wonderful world of pipe tobaccos, taste, smell, how to rub it out, musket balling, flakes, ropes.. etc.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Idiots who just don't understand! Followed closely by people who want to talk to me about weed, because I always like to fire that up in my classic briar!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

sucking the doodle into my mouth and ruining my smoke! I guess I need to sip more and puff less!


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

The deep _personal_ calm that comes with it.


----------



## craig_o (Aug 9, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Tongue/mouth burn.

I enjoy the tamping and relighting, personally. It isn't a hassle in my book.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



xray said:


> Was I too obvious?


Haha, I didnt even notice you had just said that... All I meant was that we all would agree that it tastes great, otherwise we wouldn't smoke...


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



craig_o said:


> Tongue/mouth burn.


+1 Especially since the stronger tobaccos I been enjoying lately leave my mouth punished if I don't have a drink handy.

Also, I hate when I only have five minutes for a smoke and it takes that long just to get it packed and lit!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



The Mad Professor said:


> Also, I hate when I only have five minutes for a smoke and it takes that long just to get it packed and lit!


Man, I can't even decide what tobacco I'm gonna smoke in five minutes...


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Buying a pipe and knowing ill have it for life. I love cigars but on a busy day I like being able to smoke for 5 min, put it down and smoke again when time allows.

MrR


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



Hambone1 said:


> sucking the doodle into my mouth and ruining my smoke! I guess I need to sip more and puff less!


I make it a rule to NEVER suck the doodle.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

*TAXATION*


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

*relaxation*


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Yep. Putting the day behind me with something I enjoy.


----------



## RedZeppelin (Jun 2, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



craig_o said:


> The deep _personal_ calm that comes with it.












There is something very Zen-like in pipe-smoking. It forces you to be in the moment -- to pay full attention to the pipe. It's very calming.

I can relax a bit with a cigar, too, but it's not the same.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



MarkC said:


> I make it a rule to NEVER suck the doodle.


HAHAHAHA ound: ound:


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

My wife carrying on about the smell. I smoke outside and when I come in she acts like she is gagging at the smell on my clothes. It doesn't matter what I smoke. I don't like aromatics, but I tried some to try to please her. She acted just as badly as with a Latakia bomb or a vaper. Now I just smoke what I want since I am going to have to listen to it no matter what.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

1. It relaxes me, and 2. It makes my dicky ticker beat regularly.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Being seen in public with my pipe "murse". When I am out and about for the day I generally grab a 2-pipe bag with 3-4 pipes pre-loaded and a little tobacco. Wish I was a one pipe/one pouch guy but I do like variety.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

So much better than anything else that could be smoked, enjoyable, relaxing...and so much to choose from..._I love it!_


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

That in our country (USA)...we are no longer allowed to enjoy a pipe (or cigar) in a public place...IE: I really want to be able to smoke my pipe all day at the office...as I did for the few years that I owned my own business...


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

When I inhaled a piece of tobacco that was part of the cherry...

it burnt.

And when it dries my mouth out.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but it is too damn difficult to keep a pipe clenched in my teeth during ménage à trois with all these Scandinavian lingerie models. Am I right, fellas? These hot bitches just won't leave me to my pipe smoking.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



drastic_quench said:


> Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but it is too damn difficult to keep a pipe clenched in my teeth during ménage à trois with all these Scandinavian lingerie models. Am I right, fellas? These hot bitches just won't leave me to my pipe smoking.


Oughta be an award for this one.

:ss


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

My least favorite thing? Second to the Scandinavian lingerie model thing, losing the ability to NOT smoke the bottom of the bowl.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

*re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*



drastic_quench said:


> Maybe I'm just speaking for myself, but it is too damn difficult to keep a pipe clenched in my teeth during ménage à trois with all these Scandinavian lingerie models. Am I right, fellas? These hot bitches just won't leave me to my pipe smoking.


They must have some serious daddy issue. :fear:


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

The time it takes to smoke, it means I can just relax and contemplate...


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

*Re: So what's your least favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

Having too many tobacco choices and not enough time to smoke them..


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

This thread got combined... now it's gonna get confusing...


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Nick S. said:


> This thread got combined... now it's gonna get confusing...


Yes, that was my fault and I apologize for it. The thing is, there's no way to "unmerge" the two.

I pmed Tony and explained to him my error and suggested that he start new ones.

Sorry about the confusion!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Blaylock said:


> Yes, that was my fault and I apologize for it. The thing is, there's no way to "unmerge" the two.
> 
> I pmed Tony and explained to him my error and suggested that he start new ones.
> 
> Sorry about the confusion!


No worries, people can just say "I like..." and "I dislike..."


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> No worries, people can just say "I like..." and "I dislike..."


I think that would work fine thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Haha, I thought I was losing my mind there for a minute. I only answered the negative side to the question before, so let me say that my favorite thing about pipe smoking is either all the variety to try, or having met all you guys. And since I didn't know about all the variety until I met all you guys it seems kinda one and the same to me. :lol:

If you smoked everyday til you're 100 I'm not sure you would have enough time to sample all the blends from all the types of pipes. One has to initially like pipe smoking, but then their are a million varieties to keep you interested for life -- kinda like beer.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> One has to initially like pipe smoking, but then their are a million varieties to keep you interested for life -- kinda like beer.


:laugh: Very true... I just wish I could get Shepherd Neame ales in the US...


----------



## fwhittle (Aug 1, 2011)

Like: The variety of tobaccos available; Easy for the family to find pipe related gifts; seeing another pipe smoker in public; easy excuse to get a Zippo pipe lighter; the smell in my jeep after I've had a bowl of anything in there

Dislike: NY State Tobacco Tax; thinking I have 1 more light and getting a mouthful hot ash; That soapy lakeland taste, I just don't know

One thing I would like is a pipe herf, but my schedule makes me a solo piper


----------



## The Mad Professor (Jul 13, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> :laugh: Very true... I just wish I could get Shepherd Neame ales in the US...


:beerchug: Yeah, nearly every shire over there supposedly has a local brewery with local ales, crafted over centuries, which is brewed and consumed only in that one shire... and boy I want to try them ALL! :lol:


----------



## selleri (Feb 6, 2008)

Favourite: a good smoke reminds me about my hiking trips
Least favourite: managing smelly pipe cleaners while hiking


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

The Mad Professor said:


> :beerchug: Yeah, nearly every shire over there supposedly has a local brewery with local ales, crafted over centuries, which is brewed and consumed only in that one shire... and boy I want to try them ALL! :lol:


I think Shepherd Neame is exported to Canada (maybe one of our Canadian friends can verify this), and I have heard it used to be exported to the US. I was in Canterbury in August and I had some in a pub... it was excellent... Then I had some in London as well and I was hooked... One of the best IMO and now I can't get it...

Sorry about the thread jack... :focus:


----------



## Marc Romero (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: So whats your favorite thing about pipe smoking?*

For me, it's all about the tobacco! I love good quality Virginia tobaccos.


----------



## JamesBond007 (Aug 26, 2011)

Like: the aroma and sophistication it brings out in public, along with relaxation
Dislike: when it's late at night and the pipe falls out of my hand ,or mouth, and finds itself upon my unaware lap. more frightening in summer than in winter for where possible burns may occur.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My favorite thing about pipe smoking right now! Is the great bowl of Escudo i just finished! Tasted like dried white figs! Spectacular!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My favorite thing about pipe smoking right now! Is the great bowl of Escudo i just finished! Tasted like dried white figs! Spectacular!


My favorite thing is this guy's avatar collection. Wow-ee! Haha.

I always love the "old man" smell I acquire after smoking certain tobaccos. When SWR smoke soaks into my clothes, the smell reminds me of my grandpa. Smells like a man _should_ smell like!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

karatekyle said:


> My favorite thing is this guy's avatar collection. Wow-ee! Haha.
> 
> I always love the "old man" smell I acquire after smoking certain tobaccos. When SWR smoke soaks into my clothes, the smell reminds me of my grandpa. Smells like a man _should_ smell like!


I really like her if you look real close you will notice her bright lights are on!:biggrin:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I really like her if you look real close you will notice her bright lights are on!:biggrin:


Hahahaha those lights are gunna stretch my limosine, I better quit lookin' :lol:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------

